# recipient found let the treatment commence :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

HI all,

oh i am soooooo excited.... 

we have been waiting on finding a recipient with origion for our egg-share cycle and i am sooo pleased to have been told tday we have a match...yay  

let the fun begin...
its so nice to be on the rollercoaster yet again....    it works this time 

good luck to you all 
xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Fantastic news.  
Im sure you are so excited, when are u hoping to get started


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw itsy

brilliant news hun..

Hope you dont mind me asking, my embies havent been great quality is it very expensive for a donor egg..

Jillyhen xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thankyou everyone..im so excited 

we are starting in 2 weeks around the 21st.... i only know my recipient is as excited as i am.... she wanted to know wat my nose was like... thankfully i havent got a chris eubank one lol...

jilly i am actually the donor so im not sure what the other couple have had to pay... i usually get a good number of eggs around 17.. so im eating healthy exercising and keeping fit down on the farm!!ya need something to keep your mind occupied!!!

any plans for further treatment jilly?? im defintly going to donate again... i no how it feels for couples so i defintly want to help... any questions just ask xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

itsy,

We have our review in origin on the 17th so will see then what the craic is

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

wish u luck on the 17th... im over there myself that day....

have a gud easter hun x


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

Icsi- I never knew origin did egg share :O I'm going to the lister in London in may for egg share? When do you start? X


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww brilliant missus...pinkys crossed for ya... 

we have our planning apoointment next tuesday 17th n we are starting on the thursday,so excited...cannot wait!!

good luck n keep me posted xxxx


----------

